# Server Client TCP IP



## Neoon (3. Jul 2011)

Hey,

Ich wollte ein Server und Client auf TCP IP Basis bauen die sich untereinander unterhalten nur das der Server halt die Connection animmt und solange aufrecht erhält bis der Client disconnected. Da ich mich noch nicht im Netzwerk Bereich in Java beschäftigt habe habe ich mir ein Code bei Google rausgesucht:

TCP Server and TCP Client in Java

Gut, funtzt soweit was ich aber wollte war das der Server quasi die Verbindung auffrecht erhält und auf weitere Clients/Nachrichten wartet und der Client nicht die Verbindung abbricht. Habe aktuell nur 1Monats Praktika in Java abgelegt deshalb kenne ich mich noch nicht sogut aus und wollte euch um hilfe bitten.

Ich hatte daran gedacht das ganze in while zu packen bis eine Nachricht ankommt und dann wird ein neuer Thread gestartet aber sowas klappt leider nacher nicht wenn ich auf jeden einzelnen Thread zugreifen möchte.

mfg


----------



## Michael... (3. Jul 2011)

Dazu sollten sich eigentlich einige Beispiele finden lassen. Hier mal eine einfache Demo mit einer dauerhaften Verbindung zwischen Server und (nur) einem Client:
http://www.java-forum.org/java-basics-anfaenger-themen/119815-variable.html#post773114
Wichtig ist hier auch das Thema Threads. Damit das Warten auf eine Nachricht nicht den Rest blockiert, muss das Lesen und Schreiben in jeweils unabhängigen Threads ablaufen.


----------



## Marcinek (3. Jul 2011)

Eventuell auch noch das

http://www.java-forum.org/netzwerkp...dung-ueber-internet-timeout-2.html#post780863


----------



## Neoon (3. Jul 2011)

Marcinek hat gesagt.:


> Eventuell auch noch das
> 
> http://www.java-forum.org/netzwerkp...dung-ueber-internet-timeout-2.html#post780863



Danke!, funktioniert nach anpassung wunderbar.


----------

